
Most of the Solar System Should Be a Protected Wilderness - dfee
https://www.universetoday.com/142223/most-of-the-solar-system-should-be-a-protected-wilderness-one-eighth-left-for-mining-and-resource-exploitation/
======
londons_explore
_earth_ should be a protected wilderness, and eventually humans will "move
out" to leave it in its natural state without us.

